# 1968 fastback 5 speed shifter



## eric5893 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ok, so i got help with my rims, now i need info on the correct shifter for my build. In 1968 what shifter is accurate- the one with the smooth shaft or the shifter that has grooves up the shaft. Trying to rebuild my bike to be factory accurate. Thanks gor the help.


----------



## bikecrazy (Jun 8, 2013)

The smooth one is correct


----------



## vastingray (Jun 18, 2013)

No. The correct one is ribbed for 68 the smooth is for 66-67


----------

